
Show HN: Bitcoin for Students(CampusCoin) - gauravsavanur
Hi We are building Bitcoin for Students where we are on a mission for Education of Students on What is Blockchain(Technology behind Crypto) and helping  Students through our Udemy like Learning Platform and help them Build the next generation of Web Applications on a blockchain.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.campuscoinproject.org&#x2F;
======
gauravsavanur
Hi

